# braided leather lanyards



## jgoossen (May 12, 2010)

Who makes the best? I am looking for the heavier thicker type of lanyard


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I like these guys... http://www.custombraiding.com/

Angie


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

Oak Creeks are pretty sweet. I haven't gotten one yet but plan to soon. Know a few guys with them and they love them. Very nice and good quality.

http://www.leatherlanyards.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16139&cat=249&bestseller=Y


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I haven't found the quality of the Oak Creek lanyards to be very good. If you want the best ones made, try this: http://knotsmith.com/

They are expensive, but worth it.


----------

